# Where do I go from here...careerwise?



## Julzwife (Feb 23, 2013)

Deleted post since haven't got much advice since posting


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You are taking a lot on at the same time,don't over stretch yourself.Fundraising is not an easy job for someone without experience and you aren't even in your own country.Successful fundraising usually involves building up contacts,sometimes over years and is not something you can succeed at overnight.What is your online job and how can it be more lucrative than your husbands full time job.I take a lot of this esteem problems with a pinch of salt,he brought you to this country so he should be able to get at least an average paying job.


----------



## Julzwife (Feb 23, 2013)

Deleted post since haven't got much advice since posting


----------

